# SiDEShOW BxB - Mission statement



## sideshowbxb (Oct 15, 2011)

hello, my name, obviously, i call myself SiDEShOW, now i came up with this name, the name was used one time for me when i was in jail, i decided i liked it, and stuck with it, reason being, i think it represents me and also reminds me of what i believe i am pursuing, lol, sideshow, loner, playing music those nowadays aint really keen to, but in all actuallity, every bit of music anyone creates has already been made a million times over, in the end it depends upon the message, so my intentions, what i want to do, is play music, but also there is a conflict present in me over this - - -
THIS IS AN EXPERIMENT! The reason i am typing this, i have to admit is rather selfish, its to make stronger my intentions both musically, and on the other end i guess, with the way i want to live, the two present conflicts in me, because i can pursue music, ill get by, but in the end, what really am i doing?! a man who rants and raves about his own personal probs and shit, is not the kind of dude i am, or want to be, music is a realease though, emotions run strong, but a man ruled by his emotions, really is not too strong, the reason i say this- - - since that cave man long ago, to today, we are all ruled by those primal animal instincts, eat, shit, fuck, all those things, basically, we are animals, it doesnt matter how much we do to avoid it, thats how we were made . . .
now, the next part is not going to go good for me prolly, because i imagine their will be alot of you whom disagree with me, and by all means, i ENCOURAGE YOU to do so, because, since the dawn of time, thats how mankind has taken the world weve known, and made it to the present, ideas were handed down, knowledge increased, all that shit, i must accept the world in yall understandings too, or at least in a certain degree, because we all live the lives we live, and we must learn, and in fact, how can a man get by without help from his fellow man,
now, here it is, the thing i might catch allot of shit on, i am christian, but i do not believe like those christians whom you see in church, and especially the ones you see whom are preversely leading the mad flock to slaughter, see when i was a kid, i use to have a number of friends whom were wiccan, and i kinda got into it myself, i still carry over some belief i had then, EVRYTHING THAT HAS A LIFE DRIVE PRESENT HAS SOME SORT OF SPIRIT, now i believe all that life is interconnected like some christians do, i do believe theirs evil, and their is good, but also in the end, these are things our minds concoct to deal with the world in which we live in,
i by no means condone evil, but i realize it will always be around, if this world was perfect, i mean really, HOW WOULD WE EVEN KNOW WHAT GOOD REALLY IS? the life experiences that we have, thats what i think, that 99% of bullshit we must go through in life, helps use to appreciate that 1% of good that occassionally comes along, i read alot, bad habits die hard, im still that nerdy kid who didnt have a friend in school that was trapped in books, we are all gifted in some respects, thats why i believe that all life is interconnected, or well, should be, if it worked together right,
in otherwords, i think theres something everyone could teach sumone else such as myself, and also, there isnt one all knowing being on this planet, we are all as human as the next mutherfudger, so by all means, where there is criticism, please present your comments i ask not in hate or violently, just tell me, i am a peaceful dude, make love not war,
anyhow- MISSION STATEMENT - well those are strong words, i shall make sure to follow up on my mission statement weekly, the reason why being stated be4, play guitar better everyday, and try to learn to live out in the world like mother nature for us to,
this has two parts- 1st - GUITAR!!!
she is the love of my life, such a beautiful curse, i cannot rid myself of the venom from this fiendish behavior, I LOVE MUSIC, everyday i play, i cannot step away from playing long enuff to save my life, its what i WANT TO DO, but as i said be4, what really is a man that just sits there and bitches about things? my music i want to have a positive message, for example -
back in the days of old, back before the first bible was written, and im not talking about the english doctrine, im talking jewish, im talking old testament, they use to have once a week supposedly, kinda like church, sum1 whom remembered these ideas pass down from there forefathers, and would spend one day reciting all this stuff, the old testament, if you look beyond just the first four books, well, even alot of that had great ideas too, all kinds of stuff were talked about, from how to properly wash up, to how one should rotate his crops, so as to reinvigorate the soil, to how if a house has black mold growing on it all should be burned up, all that parts with the mold, house construction, i mean theres alot of basics in there, just as there is in alot of ancient texts, - i want to preserve these good ideas, not only from christianity, judaism, muslim, - we could take that all the way down the line - Osho, Buddha, Gandhi, - every moral, every good idea, every positive thing we can think about, and make them into songs, i mean still im gonna play the feeling songs, but i think it would be good to preserve these good ideas in song not just sing the emotional ones, that way maybe sum of these ideas will get flowing again in our society, we will remember about all the shit mankind really is, aside from the technology we have amassed that i think has been ripping out our roots, we need to get back ing the ground,
2nd part- LIVE WITH NATURE - theres a site i have been studying, eattheweeds.com, i have slowly been taking in this material, been going through, trying to figure out were to start, what i should use, its going to take some work, but if im to preserve these ideas, i need to live it, but there lies another problem with this, i am nothing but a man of this society thats been made, i am use to eating meat, processed foods, produce that has been chemicallly enhanced, so its going to take my stomach a slow transition into the lifestyle i would like to live, because if i take it to fast, i might end up making myself very sick, and then what good could i do for anybody then,
being a loner as much as i have been all my life, theres one thing ive realized, think about it - WHAT IF YOU WERE THE ONLY HUMAN BEING ON EARTH? - do you think you would love the world you were living in, no one to talk to, not one person to enjoy the pleasures or obsenities, lol, of this world with? or would be crazy, try to drown yourself in a lake, go find a fire pit and jump into it, because you dont see a reason to live any further?
Suicide is no answer, every person in this world needs others to interact with, thats why i have decided to pursue what might be a very rewarding life, getting back to the basics, living on a farm, living with nature, of course though i am still a traveler, and theres no if ands or buts about that, i am still a piece of shit, it doesnt matter what little bit of good i do, or i think im doing, because me by myself, ME = SHIT, lol, thats the only thing i am producing, so i want to find me an organic farm sumtime next year, where i can work and learn to live off the land better than how i know, and then when im done there, go to another one the next year, go play guitar with other inspirational musicians, crap
look at all this crap i just wrote down, its nothing but malarkey, i hope to get some work out in colorado next year around april (420) because, well, i am nothing but a pothead in the end, although i dont smoke every single day like i use to when i was in my early teens, i still find smoking weed occassionally to be very uplifting for me, but too much i find destroys my musical capabilities, i shall be using wwoof.org to find work, i got to get in contact with a farm, be4 the start of the next season to insure that i will have a farm waiting on me to show up, and also just to verify to myself that they aint a hoax, paranoia is a muther, fudgepacker, evil fudgepackers . . .
any positive feedback would be much appreciated, and also anything negative i also welcome, but please, i only ask that you would present your thoughts in a courteous manner, and to everyone else who reads this and is just passing through in life, on the internet, the next city, next state,  happy trails, my friends


----------



## sideshowbxb (Oct 22, 2011)

Alright, a once a week update, nature, shit . . . .
It takes some work finding some of this vegetation, that it mentions on eattheweeds.com, to anyone attempting the same, if you find something that is edible, you might have found a look a like which, it could be the edible that you have found, but it could also be something else, always try a little at first, if you decide to eat it, just a taste, if you start feelin sick well, it might not be a good idea to eat any more of it, basically i believe ive found mustard plant in my running abouts, http://www.eattheweeds.com/cutting-the-wild-mustard-brassica-sinapis-2/ of course from what i remember of finding this plant, the flowers were not together, and it could very well be the radish, http://www.eattheweeds.com/radish-mustard’s-wild-rough-cousin/, both are edible, but youll have to read the passages, there has been people who have been alergic to these foods, plus in the mustards, erucic acid is a danger, it has to be refined out, it is believed to be in the seeds if you read the passage, these plants, mustard is in the family of cruciferae, crucify, the flowers have four sides, like a cross, makes it somewhat easy to identify, and as i said be4, the mustards flowers grow close to each other, like in the picture they show for it, and the radish, just one flower growing from whatever spot, this doesnt mean that there are no other flowers, what i mean by this is that they are not clumped together as the mustards are, i will try to eat the thing ive found, if i dont write again, then im prolly dead and you wont have to hear my rantings and ravings anymore,
now, other things that are edible . . . the acorn, for one, even though it really would take alot of damn acorns where im at currently to make any sort of feast, because they dont grow quite as big as those found up north, anyhow, you can eat the nut, but there is a chemical called tannin, this has to be taken out, as to make it less bitter, the chemical can be released out of the nut within the seed, if you use several changes of cold water, if you really desired to do so you could even tan clothes with it, me personally, screw that . . . but the water will get dirty looking, dump that water, then load your bucket with water again to cover all seeds, and wait another day, and if the water is dirty again just dump it, if it appears to be pretty clean, maybe you can start feasting, you make flour out of the acorn, alot of work, but if you do so, you can mix the flour with other flours and make bread, you might even be able to sell this item for cheap the way its getting hard out there to make any money at all, but for me it would take a bunch of acorns, because as said before, the ones here are quite small, the acorn comes from the Oak tree, theres basically two different kinds, white oaks, which fruit in one season, has less if any tannin, then red and black oaks, this fruit more than one season, and have prickles on the end of the leaves of the tree, (the white oak doesnt) also they have hair inside the caps when you take them off, if you ever round up a bunch of acorns, youll have to take out the bad seeds, put a bunch in water and discard the ones that float, use the ones that have sunk, intresting fact about acorns at the time of this person writing this stuff, the oil of the acorn, which is very nutritious, sold for $182 a gallon, i read that within the article, kinda stumped as to how to get that oil out, because if you boil the acorn your destroying alot of that oil thats nutritious, any ideas, please write, the person who wrote this article is ver knowledgable, he leeches out the tannin when he makes a fine flour from the nut within the shell,
OAKS CAN BE FOUND ABOUT EVERY WHERE I GO TO, IF ONE COULD FIND A WAY TO MAKE SHIT FROM THIS, ONE MIGHT BE ABLE TO DRASTICALLY LOWER THE COST OF THERE LIVING, SINCE THEYD BE RELYING MORE ON NATURE,
which is always good, because we were made to live with earth, not to destroy it, hmmm . . ..
MUSIC - im sorry, i practice every day, i love to play but theres no way for me to really talk about this, i play a Johnson guitar, which is famous for making begginers guitars, but i love the guitar that i own, its made of mahogany, so its got a beautiful sound, one day ill have to post my riffs on here, so someone might be able to hear me, and perhaps would like to form a street band of some sort, but sorry, no way to post this right yet, take it ez, peace sideshow


----------



## hobogestapo (Oct 22, 2011)

indeed


----------



## bicycle (Nov 23, 2011)

It feels good to find a place where you can share yourself, right?


----------



## hobogestapo (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm just curious did anybody really read all of that?


----------



## Earth (Nov 23, 2011)

I honestly tried to take it all in,
but found it too difficult to pull off.

That being said, it seems like a real good message.

I just ain't got hours and hours to take it all in.....
(or patience for that matter)

Seems like a good egg to me.............


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 23, 2011)

somebody likes drugs


----------



## hobogestapo (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm not trying to sound like a dick but it just seems like an awful lot to go through. personally i haven't the capacity to stick with it.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 24, 2011)

I went through half of it.


----------

